# LIVE Detailing Class - Gear-Driven Orbital Polishers - Once Step Detailing



## Mike Phillips

*LIVE Detailing Class - Gear-Driven Orbital Polishers - Once Step Detailing*

How to do high quality 1-step detailing with gear-driven orbital polishers

Yancy and I will be going over the benefits of gear-driven orbital polishers and using AIOs for one-step production detailing. Plus lots of tips and techniques.

*YouTube Video Link*






RUPES Mille = 5mm gear-driven & FLEX XC 3401 aka the BEAST= 8mm gear-driven










*TOPIC*

Yancy and I will be going over the benefits of gear-driven orbital polishers and using AIOs for one-step production detailing.

Our demo car will be *2017 Hyundai Elantra* *daily driver* that belongs to a co-worker here at Autogeek.










*Live Classes every Tuesday*

We hold these live classes every Tuesday at 3:00pm Eastern Time and you can watch them on my FB page even without being on Facebook.

*Mike Phillips Facebook Page*

If you are on Facebook you can ask questions in real-time and for what it's worth- get my take.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Such a good Video with some very useful tips, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mike Phillips

Soul boy 68 said:


> Such a good Video with some very useful tips, thanks for sharing


Thank you. We get a lot of positive feedback for this class.

Here's a related class we held yesterday on the FLEX BEASTS


----------

